# Seid ihr Discotypen?



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

Moin!

Ich war in meinem ganzen Leben bestimmt nur 10 mal in Discotheken. Ich mochte sie einfach noch nie.
Zu voll, laut und stinkend. Kleine Bars oder Kneipen fand ich dagegen besser. Obwohl es da von der Luft auch nicht besser war.
Aber am liebsten mochte ich private Partys oder Grillpartys. Die waren auch persönlicher.
Jetzt mit dem Alter ist man sowieso ruhiger geworden und ich trinke auch keinen Alkohol mehr.
Große Konzerte und Fußballspiele in Stadien sind auch nichts für mich. Auch schon lange vor Corona.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. März 2022)

Ich war genau 1x in der Disco, das war mit der Schulklasse 2016 in Berlin bei einer Klassenfahrt. Sonst nie, ich war auch noch nie in einer Bar. Alkohol trinke ich auch nicht.


----------



## ApolloX30 (30. März 2022)

Ja voll und am liebsten geh ich in den Schlagergarten.

Weil da gelacht wurde: ohne Scheiß!


----------



## lucky1levin (30. März 2022)

Ich war 2 oder 3 mal mit nen Kumpel in einer Discotheke, aber wirklich wohl füllte ich mich da nie. Find es da ungenehm.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2022)

Ich war in meinem Leben öfter als 10 mal in der Disco, aber schon lange nicht mehr und bin auch kein Diskotyp. 
Ich glaub diese Frage ist in einem PC Hardware Forum eher theoretischer Natur.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. März 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich glaub diese Frage ist in einem PC Hardware Forum eher theoretischer Natur.


Dafür gibt es ja die Rumpelkammer.


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2022)

Als ich jung war und mit unserer Truppe, klaro war ich da öfter in nem "Zappelbunker". Schon um Mädels (bestenfalls) näher kennenzulernen 

Das letzte Mal is bei mir aber scho lang, lang her. Bei den meisten sicher spätestens (wie bei mir) mit Frau/Familie... 

Gruß


----------



## BastiBo1988 (30. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Als ich jung war und mit unserer Truppe, klaro war ich da öfter in nem "Zappelbunker". Schon um Mädels (bestenfalls) näher kennenzulernen
> 
> Das letzte Mal is bei mir aber scho lang, lang her. Bei den meisten sicher spätestens (wie bei mir) mit Frau/Familie...
> 
> Gruß


Bei mir genau so, früher jedes Wochenende unterwegs, erst Kneipe dann Disco.

Jetzt mir Frau und Familie wird sich eher mit den Freunden samt Familie getroffen.
Kinder spielen, Frauen reden und die Männer reden auch bei nem Bierchen.


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2022)

BastiBo1988 schrieb:


> Kinder spielen, Frauen reden und die Männer reden auch bei nem Bierchen.


Wir Kerle reden dann auch. Oft bleibt's dann bei einem... Prost 

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2022)

Discos? Diese dunklen stickigen Räume voller zappelnder Menschen in denen es so laut ist dass man sich höchstens schreiend verständigen kann und dauerhafte Gehörschäden davonträgt?

Das ist so ziemlich der allerletzte Ort wo ich meine Freizeit verbringen will. Ich wurde in meinem Leben zwei, drei Mal von Freunden breitgeschlagen mitzugehen und es war jedes Mal die Hölle für mich.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja die Rumpelkammer.


Genau. Deswegen hatte ich den Thread hier aufgemacht. 



facehugger schrieb:


> Als ich jung war und mit unserer Truppe, klaro war ich da öfter in nem "Zappelbunker". Schon um Mädels (bestenfalls) näher kennenzulernen


Ich hatte einige Freundinnen in meiner Jugendzeit. Aber nicht eine davon in der Disco kennengelernt.


----------



## Krolgosh (30. März 2022)

Ich war in meiner Jugend öfter in einer... nie aber wirklich begeistert davon. Mag auch an der Musik liegen die da gespielt wird, da ich schon immer mehr Rock/Metal gehört habe.

Das letzte mal war kurz nachdem das Rauchverbot eingeführt worden ist. Das ist mir deshalb so extrem in Erinnerung geblieben da man da so richtig die ganzen tollen "Ausdünstungen" wahrgenommen hat. 
Das war dann mein letzter Discobesuch, und wird wohl auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## Tolotos66 (30. März 2022)

Meine Discobesuche zw. 1983 und 1990 kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen. Es war halt auch damals voll die Zeit dafür. Ohne Rollschuhe, mit Discoroller, egal. Hauptsache laut, Lichtergeflacker und Nebel.
Durch meinen Bruder sogar Sven Fäth in der Music-Hall kennen gelernt.
Mein Gott waren das so geile Zeiten. Und Nichts davon möchte ich missen.
Gruß T.


----------



## IphoneBenz (30. März 2022)

Auch nur in der Jugend und wenn ich mal überredet wurde dann war ich eher der an der Seite stehen Typ mit einem Bier oder an der Bar und mit allen reden mit denen ich klar gekommen bin  . Das zappeln in der Mitte hat mich noch nie interessiert.

Schöner fand ich immer die Last of us Tage. TV und PS3 in die Gartenlaube geholt. Bier/Schnaps und andere rauchbare Substanzen und dann sich wegen Clicker in die Hose machen


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte einige Freundinnen in meiner Jugendzeit. Aber nicht eine davon in der Disco kennengelernt.


Ich war nie ein "Prollo" gewesen. Aber vor allem mein bester Kumpel und ich sind damals mit meinem, ähem sportlichen Golf ll vor allem bei der holden Weiblichkeit recht begehrt gewesen. Gerade, wenn im ländlichen  Bereich der Rest der Kerle mit Schwalbe/Simson kam

Klingt wie ein Klischee, aber gerade aufm Dorf haste damit sehr schnell Mädels in's Auto und (auch zu mehr) bekommen

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Klingt wie ein Klischee, aber gerade aufm Dorf haste damit sehr schnell Mädels in's Auto und (auch zu mehr) bekommen


Tja, die einen brauchten fahrbare Untersätze dafür und die anderen nicht.


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, die einen brauchten fahrbare Untersätze dafür und die anderen nicht.


Darauf hab ich gewartet

Gruß


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mädels (bestenfalls)


Dh. meist Männer und Diverse?


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Dh. meist Männer und Diverse?


OH, das bestenfalls bezog sich nicht auf Mädels

Gruß


----------



## Kindercola (30. März 2022)

Discotheken sind auch nicht so meins. War zwar auch paar mal drin, aber jedes Mal sich anzuschreien und nachdem man rausgeht weiter zuschreien da die Ohren einfach total einen weghaben. Nein Danke, brauch ich nicht mehr und gibt mir irgendwie nichts.
Nen lustigen Abend gibts auch in ner Kneipe oder bei div. Freunden ganz bequem im Garten/Garage^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. März 2022)

Zu meinen Anfängen des in "Tanztempel"-Gehens Anfang bis Mitte 1990er Jahre (Discothek klingt für die damalig gespielte Musik in meinen Ohren zu sehr nach Jon Travolta ... sorry RyzA  ) war Eurodance gerade der letzte Schrei in den deutschen Charts. Als Jungpubertierender war das damals mit die beste Möglichkeit dem anderen Geschlecht Abseits von Schule und Lehre mal etwas ungezwungener näher zu kommen und wurde dazu (garantiert nicht nur von mir) auch in großem Umfang genutzt ... mal von den zusätzlichen Experimenten mit alkoholischen Getränken aller Fasson ganz abgesehen.

Diese Zeit fand ich damals schon recht prägend zumindest konnte ich feststellen, das das Konzept des "So-viele-Musikgenres-wie-möglich-Abdeckens-in-einem-Raum-mit-Tanzfläche" so rein gar nichts mehr für mich ist, inzwischen gehe ich (wenn es denn mal wieder irgendwann regelmäßig dazu kommen wird) lieber in "Tanztempel" die nur meine Musik spielen ... soll heißen New Wave/EBM/Industrial.

Ach die Frage hab ich ja noch gar nicht beantwortet ... NEIN ich bin kein Discotyp!


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2022)

War ich in meinem Leben schon in Discos/Clubs? Ja, diverse Male.
Bin ich ein Disco-Typ? Nein, ich glaube eher nicht.

Mag ich Musik, mag ich mit meinen Leuten Spaß haben, was trinken und einfach abzappeln, egal wie bescheuert es aussieht? Ja, auf jeden Fall.
Mag ich diese ganze peinliche Balz-Kultur von hormongesteuerten Klappspaten und -spatinnen, das "Sehen und Gesehen-Werden", Gockeltum und den Karneval der Eitelkeiten? Nope, Sir, I honestly don't, Sir.

In früher Jugend viel mit Freundinnen und Freunden in die lokalen Rock-Schuppen (bzw. den Rock-Nights in "vielfältiger aufgestellten" Läden) gegangen. Aber war schon eher langweilig.
Später (um 2010 rum) gab es dann mal einen alternativen Club hier (lustigerweise arbeite ich mittlerweile zwei Hausnummern weiter von da, wo der Club mal war), wo die Preise bewusst sehr human und das Klima sehr angenehm waren. Stresser wurden sofort entfernt. Und die "Commando Dance Massacre"-Parties waren legendär (der geilste Trash-Shit der 80er bis 2000er, quer durch alle Genres), alle haben einfach abgefeiert, scheiss drauf wie es aussieht, wie du aussiehst, man ist unter Freunden, no competition here, einfach Spaß daran, ironisch oder nicht-ironisch von Bonnie Tyler bis Venga Boys abzugehen.
Leider hat der Laden dann irgendwann unbeabsichtigt den "Sprung" vom Geheimtipp der alternativen Szene hin in die lokalen Veranstaltungsmagazine gemacht und es tauchten immer mehr Leute auf, die Disco "ernstnehmen". Dann ging es bergab und auch das BetreiberInnen-Kollektiv hat irgendwann keinen Bock mehr gehabt.

Seitdem war ich glaube ich nicht mehr in einer Disco/Club. Ein paar Leute versuchen immer wieder, mich irgendwo hin zu schleppen, aber nein danke.

Mich findet man bei Punk-, Hardcore-, Ska- oder Skinhead-Reggae-Konzerten.

(und weil es so schön klischeehaft ist und ich wegen dieses Threads zum ersten Mal seit Jahren an den Song denken musste:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6j11j_oAsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sidewinder (30. März 2022)

Damals häufig und auch selbst veranstaltet - wir haben das allerdings  "Club" genannt um uns von der 70er Disco abzugrenzen.
Heute nur noch gelegentlich, aber wenn dann richtig nerdig mit Musik aus den guten alten Zeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2022)

Ach herrje, Disko...
Ja, war gerne drinnen, aber damals in der guten alten Hochdisko-Zeit wurden ja auch  so tolle Sachen von A-ha, Sandra, Commodores oder auch M. Mister und Tears for Fears gebracht. 
Die Disko Zeit endete bei mir abrupt, als 1994 mit 140 DbA "HyperHyper" aus den Boxen kam...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Nen lustigen Abend gibts auch in ner Kneipe oder bei div. Freunden ganz bequem im Garten/Garage^^


Letztere Option hat sich bei mir erfahrungsgemäß als... sagen wir mal "Zeiten mit hohem Potential" erwiesen.  
Wenn ich heute an die letzten 20 Jahre denke waren die geilsten Events fast ausnahmslos in solchen privaten Rahmen passiert und nicht in irgendwelchen Spelunken.


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2022)

Diskotyp? Nein
Dort gewesen? Ja

War bei mir so die Zeit Ende der 90er und Anfang der 2000er
Waren damals oft Fr und/oder Sa unterwegs
Anfangs mit dem bus in die nächste Stadt, danach mit dem Auto.
Dort lief die damalig angesagte Musik kreuz und quer.
War auch noch die Zeit als man im Innenraum rauchen durfte - man hat man danach gestunken - als Nichtraucher war das tlw auch ne Qual.

Hat dann abrupt aufgehört als es gesundheitlich für einige Zeit nicht mehr möglich selbst war zu fahren - da haben einen die "Kameraden" links liegen lassen weil man nicht mehr als Besoffenentaxi tauglich war.
Die sind dann nur in Lokalitäten gegangen wo sie gewusst haben das ich nicht mitgehe(n kann).

Seitdem ist das Thema bei mir durch.


----------



## DARPA (30. März 2022)

In nen Club geht man, wenn man Bock auf Elektro, tanzen, Party machen hat. Das ist jetzt schlecht mit nem Grillabend vergleichbar  

In der Jugend gehörte es auf jeden Fall regelmäßig dazu, aber genau so auch die Chill Abende. Ich höre je nach Stimmungslage eh unterschiedliche Musikrichtungen.

Ein Erlebnis, was mir in Erinnerung blieb, war mal auf nem (mixed) Festival um die Jahrtausendwende rum. Da hatte nachts Westbam aufgelegt auf ner kleineren Nebenbühne und es waren ziemlich wenig Leute vor der Bühne, so dass wir direkt vorne standen. Alle hatten relativ viel Platz zum tanzen und es war so ne richtig geile Stimmung zwischen allen die dabei waren. Das hat dann scheinbar auch Westbam gemerkt und hat mitten im Set einfach loopen lassen, ist von der Bühne gesprungen und hat mit uns zusammen vor der Bühne Party gemacht. Das fand ich irgendwie geil.


----------



## chill_eule (30. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese dunklen stickigen Räume voller zappelnder Menschen in denen es so laut ist dass man sich höchstens schreiend verständigen kann und dauerhafte Gehörschäden davonträgt?


->





						Kaiserkeller Hamburg
					






					www.hamburg.de
				




Da war ich früher™ fast jedes Wochenende und schlecht Hören kann ich heute noch gut 
Jahrelang dahin (oder in ähnliche Clubs [Wer sagt denn bitte heute noch Disco??] auf der Reeperbahn) gepilgert.

Das erste Mal waren wir da mit 16/17 Jahren. Damals konnte man noch mit goodwill beim Türsteher oder einer, beim Geburtsdatum _leicht angepassten,_ Ausweiskopie auch als Minderjähriger rein 
Das letzte Mal, dass ich dann in einem "Club" war, muss so ca. 2009 gewesen sein.
Hab in der Clique in dem Jahr meine Freundin und *jetzt Ehefrau* kennen gelernt und dann war das Interesse eher bei der Frau, als beim Saufen, Pogen und sich _Anschreien_ (aka. Unterhalten)


----------



## Kuhprah (30. März 2022)

Ne.. nicht mehr. Mitte der 90er bis Ende wars geil, aber die Musik die man heute so hört dort ist einfach zum davonrennen


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> In nen Club geht man, wenn man Bock auf Elektro, tanzen, Party machen hat. Das ist jetzt schlecht mit nem Grillabend vergleichbar


Wir haben auch auf Partys getanzt. In Partykellern/Räumen oder in Scheunen.
Hat viel mehr Spaß gemacht als auf überfüllten Tanzflächen in Discotheken oder Clubs.


----------



## pedi (30. März 2022)

ja, ist aber schon seeeeeeeeehr lange her, zu zeiten dieser musik.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3tuJ4qFmxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. Juli 2022)

Ich war ab dem 15ten Lebensjahr in unterschiedlichen Diskotheken. Nach und nach wurde alles geschlossen.

Das größte Ereignis war die Love-Parade 2006. Ich bereue diese Zeit nicht. Es war einer der schönsten Zeiten, die man erleben konnte.

Was am meisten unerträglich war: Stinos (Leute, die nur glotzten), Drogenkonsum jeglicher Art, aggressive Menschen, elendiger Discoqualm, Menschen, die fragten: "Brauchst du Teile"?

Mit dem alter wird man viel ruhiger und hat gar keine Lust mehr auf Embryo Schubsen  .

Da geht man lieber zum Griechen, Japaner, Chinesen oder Vietnamesen Essen oder setzt sich in eine Bar und lässt den Alltag ausklinken.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. Juli 2022)

Ich bin passionierter Stubenhocker.
In der Schulzeit habe ich mich vielleicht so drei, viel Mal breitschlagen lassen, mitzukommen in eine Disco. Man will ja auch nicht der totale Außenseiter sein.
Es war furchtbar, jedes Mal. Schwitzende, besoffene und paarungswütige Leute, die sich gegenseitig anrempeln, dazu die fragwürdige Musik der 90er ... neee, lass mal.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


9 Schritte sind es bis zur Bar, und 10 Schritte bis zur Tanzfläche. Also sparen wir uns doch den einen Schritt für´s nächste mal.  Nuff said!


----------



## Elistaer (2. Juli 2022)

Ich bin und war viel auf Festivals oder in einer Disco habe sogar dort gearbeitet wehrend der ersten Ausbildung. das beste war immer Früh um 7 aufräumen und Geld zählen hatten oft über 200€ die so manchen aus der Tasche gefallen sind.

Mit der späteren Ausbildung in Österreich habe ich dann die Fox Disco kennen und lieben gelernt. Ich tanze einfach zu gerne Disco Fox und meinte ich wäre gut aber die zeigen einem was Disco Fox ist.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Juli 2022)

Früher als Teenie bin ich durchaus öfter in Clubs gegangen und jetzt auch froh darüber, diese Zeit genutzt zu haben, denn seit Covid hat sich die ganze gastronomische Branche stark verändert. Das Beste war mal ne Schaumparty, aus der wir dann später alle halbnackt und sturzbesoffen raus kamen, weil unsere Klamotten weiß Gott wohin verschwunden waren  
Inzwischen gehe ich aber lieber auf Festivals, Live-Konzerte und Dorffeste. Da ist das Flair viel gemütlicher und auch nicht so stickig wie in diesen Nachtclubs.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. Juli 2022)

> Seid ihr Discotypen?


Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort: Nö. 

Spaß beiseite, ich kann mit Clubs und Discos nix anfangen. Konnte ich noch nie. Gar nie.

Einmal war ich in einer Kneipe mit "Tanzfläche", weil ein paar Kollegen und ich auf nem Weihnachtsmarkt waren, der schon um 21 Uhr geschlossen hat... Die Kneipe war pfui, weil Raucherkneipe. War nicht so mein Ding.
Ein anderes Mal war ich mit ein paar Kollegen in ner Stuttgarter Disco bei nem Comedy-Abend... Glücklicherweise war nur "Comedy" und keine Musik. Boden war klebrig, die Witze waren schlecht. Der einzige, den ich mir merken konnte, weil er halbwegs "lustig" war, war einer ausm Publikum und nicht vom "Newcomer-Comedian" 

Und im Schullandheim war an einem Abend Discoabend... Was soll ich sagen, ich kann nicht tanzen und saß den ganzen Abend rum und hab die guten Lieder genossen und die schlechten verabscheut 

Ich bin lieber auf privaten Feiern, Dorffeste gehen auch, aber da geh ich eigentlich fast immer nur kurz was essen und dann wieder weiter. Meistens ist da die Musik eh viel zu laut


----------

